# فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟



## My Rock (17 يناير 2008)

*فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

كثيرا ما سمعنا عن ألسنة الجهل محاولة وصف الرسول بولس بالكاذب و تقطيف النصوص لأظهاره بهذه الصورة الغير صحيحة

فكثيرا ما رأينا العقول المغيبة تستشهد ب رومية الأصحاح 3 و العدد 7

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فهل الرسول بولس كذاب؟ هل يدعو الكذب؟ هل يحرض على الكذب في هذا النص؟
الجواب المختصر هو لا لكن تابعوا معي و لنرى الحقائق سويا:

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:1 إِذاً مَا هُوَ فَضْلُ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوْ مَا هُوَ نَفْعُ الْخِتَانِ؟ 
Rom 3:2 كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ. 
Rom 3:3 فَمَاذَا إِنْ كَانَ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ؟ أَفَلَعَلَّ عَدَمَ أَمَانَتِهِمْ يُبْطِلُ أَمَانَةَ اللهِ؟ 
Rom 3:4 حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ». 
Rom 3:5 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ إِثْمُنَا يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ. 
Rom 3:6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟ ​
Rom 3:7​ فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ 
Rom 3:8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ». الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ. 
Rom 3:9 فَمَاذَا إِذاً؟ أَنَحْنُ أَفْضَلُ؟ كَلاَّ الْبَتَّةَ! لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ 
Rom 3:10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
Rom 3:11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ. ​Rom 3:12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​​​الاصحاح 3 يتكلم بشكل عام عن خطيئة اليهود متلقي الناموس و مستلميه و عن محاولة تبريرهم لهذه الخطيئة مهما كان شكلها و نوعها
فالرسول بولس يتكلم بصيغة السؤال و يجيبه متكلما بلسانه و بلسان المتسأل ليوضح الحق الإلهي

لنرى الأعداد و معانيها

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:1 إِذاً مَا هُوَ فَضْلُ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوْ مَا هُوَ نَفْعُ الْخِتَانِ؟ ​
Rom 3:2 كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

في البداية يسأل الرسول بولس ما هو فضل اليهودي عن الغير يهودي و ما الفرق بينه و بين غيره؟

يجيب في العدد الثاني, على ان اليهودي يختلف عن غيره, لكن اول الاختلاف هو لأنهم استؤمنوا على اقوال الله, اي اخذوا شريعته و الناموس 

اي ان الأختلاف ان اليهود عندهم كلمة الله و شريعته التي من خلالها يعملون و يدانون بها

فينتقل بعدها موضحا هذا الفرق, الفرق بين اليهودي و غير اليهودي​[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:3 فَمَاذَا إِنْ كَانَ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ؟ أَفَلَعَلَّ عَدَمَ أَمَانَتِهِمْ يُبْطِلُ أَمَانَةَ اللهِ؟ 
Rom 3:4 حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فيسأل اذا كان اليهودي الذي يختلف عن غيره بأن شريعة الله و ناموسه معه, فهل عدم امانتهم (اليهود) تبطل امانة الله؟

فيجيب, حاشا, اي انه يرفض هذا الفكر, يرفض ان تحسب خطيئة الأنسان على الله ليقول ليكن الله صادقا و كل انسان كاذبا
و بذلك يعلن الرسول بولس ان هذا الفكر خاطئ و ان عدم امانة الناس و كذبهم لا ينقص من امانة الله

ينتقل بعدها الرسول بولس الى سؤال اخر يطرحه الأنسان العادي
​
[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:5 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ إِثْمُنَا يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ. ​
Rom 3:6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​​​​​​​​​​​ 
يتسأل الرسول بولس بلسان انسان لانه يقول (أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ) اي الرسول يسأل سؤال انسان عادي يعتقد هذا الأعتقاد الخاطئ و ليس سؤال بكونه رسول

فيسأل بصورة عامة عوضا عن الذي يتسأل هذا التساؤل و لماذا , انه كان اثمنا يبين بر الله, فلماذا يعاقبهم الله على اثمهم, هل الله ظالم؟

بصورة ابسط, الرسول بولس يوضح الفهم الخاطئ الذي يقول اذا كان اثمنا يبين بر الله فلماذا ندان و لماذا يعاقبنا الله على خطيئتنا, اليس هذا تبرير للخطيئة؟

يرد الرسول بولس على ان هذا الفكر خاطئ بقوله 
حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟

حاشا, فكيف سيدين العالم الخطاة و الأثمة؟ فيقول حاشا ناكرا هذا الفكر الخطائ و هذا المبدأ في تبرير الخطايا

و الشخص الباحث الذكي سينتبه الى شئ, اذا كان الرسول بولس بحسب الوحي يرفض تبرير اي خطيئة تظهر بر الله, اكرر اي خطيئة و اي اثم
فكيف يستثني الكذب منها؟ 
طبعا لن يستثني الكذب و هذا ما سنراه في السطور القادمة

نأتي الى العدد المقطوف بدون امانة من قبل المعترضين

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

بعدما عرض الرسول بولس رفضه لأي فكر يبرر اي اثم لأظهار مجد الله, فهو هنا في العدد الذي يليه فورا يعطي مثالا و يتكلم كانسان ايضا اذ يتسأل

اذا كان صدق الله (بر الله) ازداد (ظهر) بكذبي (بأثمي) فلماذا ادان انا كخاطئ (أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟)

هنا مقارنة لما قاله الرسول بولس في العدد 5 مع العدد 7
فاذا كان الرسول بولس رفض اي اثم (الكذب من ضمنها) لاظهار او زيادة بر الله او صدقه, فهل الله ظالم اذا عاقبه؟ (لماذا يدان كخاطئ؟)

فالجواب هو نفس الجواب كما اجاب في العدد 6 
[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

حاشا, فكيف يدين الله الخطاة اذا قبل تبرير الخطيئة بهذه الطريقة؟ فهو يرفض هذا الفكر تمام

الرسول بولس لم ينتهي هنا من رفض هذا الفكر الخاطئ, بل يقارن هذا الفكر في العدد 8 بمثال

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ». الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

الرسول بولس يصف ذلك بالافتراء.. نعم انه افتراء كل من يعقتد ان نفعل السيئات لتأتي الخيرات, بل يعلن الدينونة على كل من يقوم بذلك, سواء كذب ام قتل ام زنى, مهما كانت الخطيئة, فهي تستحق الدينونة العادلة, اي المعاقبة

بعدها يوضح الرسول بولس ان الكل تحت الخطيئة و لا مبرر لها

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:9 فَمَاذَا إِذاً؟ أَنَحْنُ أَفْضَلُ؟ كَلاَّ الْبَتَّةَ! لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

الجميـــــع تحت الدينونة, الكل يخطئ, مهما كانت خلفيته, لا يكتفي بذلك بل يوضح الرسول بولس ذلك في 9 اعداد اخرى, ان الجميع خطاة و لا مبرر لها
​
[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
Rom 3:11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ. 
Rom 3:12الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. 
Rom 3:13 حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ. 
Rom 3:14 وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً. 
Rom 3:15 أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ. 
Rom 3:16 فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسَحْقٌ. 
Rom 3:17 وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ. 
Rom 3:18 لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ».
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​​​​​​​​​​ 
كل هذه الاعداد التي توضح انه لا مبرر لخطيئة و الكل خطأ و الكل زاغ و الكل مستحق الدينونة و لا مبرر لها حتى لو كان اظهار بر الله او زيادة صدقه

ثم يقول الرسول 

[Q-BIBLE] 
Rom 3:19 وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَقُولُهُ النَّامُوسُ فَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ بِهِ الَّذِينَ فِي النَّامُوسِ لِكَيْ يَسْتَدَّ كُلُّ فَمٍ وَيَصِيرَ كُلُّ الْعَالَمِ تَحْتَ قِصَاصٍ مِنَ اللهِ. ​
Rom 3:20 لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

كل ما يحتويه و يقوله الناموس هو ليكون قصاص من الله على كل من يتعدى عليه, فلا تبرر اما الناموس, لأننا بالناموس عرفنا الخطيئة و عرفنا اننا مخطئون

فالناموس  يقول في اللاويين الأصحاح 19 العدد 11 
[Q-BIBLE]«لا تَسْرِقُوا وَلا تَكْذِبُوا وَلا تَغْدُرُوا احَدُكُمْ بِصَاحِبِهِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

فالرسول بولس يعلن ان لا احد يتبرر امام وصايا الناموس و من يخالفه يقع تحت قصاص الله, و الناموس يقول لا تكذب

فشتان بين من يقطف النصوص و يلويها ليؤدي غرضه الغير امين, و بين من يبحث عن الحقيقة و من يقرأ بصدق

هذا كله تفسير بسيط للنصوص الكريمة, و بقي ايضا ان نرى تفاسير الكتاب المقدس:

لا يتوقف عدو الخير عن محاربة خدمة السيد المسيح بكل طرق، فإن كان اليهود يهاجمون الكرازة بدعوى أن الرسول بولس يُهين الناموس ويستخفّ بالخِتان، ويقاوم أمة اليهود، فإن الأمم من جانبهم أيضًا يقاومون هذا العمل بإساءة فهمه، حاسبينه أنه ينادي بفعل السيئات لكي تأتي الخيرات، وكأن الشرّ هو علّة الخير، وعدم أمانتنا هو مجد لأمانة الله، وهذا بلا شك افتراء كاذب. لذا إذ يُعلن الرسول عن سقوط العالم كله في الشرّ، ليتحدّث عن حاجة الجميع إلى المخلص، يوضّح أنه لا ينادي بما أُتُّهم به، مُظهرًا أن هذا القول يستلزم أحد أمرين: إمّا أن يكون الله غير عادل، لأنه يجازي الإنسان على شرّه وعدم أمانته، وهو علّة نصرة الله ومجده، أو أنه إن لم يعاقبنا تقوم نصرته على رذائلنا، وكِلا الأمران ممقوتان عند الرسول.

يودّ الرسول تأكيد أن الله الذي يتمجّد حتى في شرّنا بإعلان برّه وحبّه للخطاة لا يعفي الإنسان من مسئوليته عن ارتكابه للإثم. فقد اعتاد الإنسان منذ بدء سقوطه أن يلقي باللوم على غيره، كما فعل آدم الذي ألقى باللوم على المرأة التي جعلها الله معه (تك 3: 12)، وكما فعلت حواء التي ألقت باللوم على الحيّة.

المصدر: تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/romya3.htm​

*آية (7): "فانه إن كان صدق الله قد إزداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان أنا بعد كخاطئ "
معني الآية:- أن الله لن يستطيع أن يدين العالم إن كانت خطيتي تزيد بره. والرسول قال في (آية4) وكل إنسان كاذباً.. ويقول هنا قد إزداد بكذبي فالله هو الحق، والإنسان قد خُلِقَ ليحيا لله أي حسب الحق. فمن لا يعيش لله إنما يعيش لنفسه فقد ترك الحق وصار كاذباً لأنه صار يحقق إرادة نفسه، لا إرادة الله. صار يعيش بغير ما خُلِقَ ليعيش به. ولنلاحظ. أن أي إنحراف عن الحق هو كذب وضلال. ومن يجري وراء شهوته فهو في ضلال. إذاً فالخطية عموماً هي كذب أي اللاحق. وكل خطية فيها شئ من الكذب.

المصدر: تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Romans/3
*​
 
و بذلك, نكون قضينا على هذه الأكذوبة و توضيح معنى النص, و لنبين الحق اكثر من ذلك, سنوضح ما قاله الرسول بولس من تعليم الهي عن الكذب

العهد الجديد يحتوي ما لا يقل عن 4 نصوص يتكلم بها الرسول بولس بكونه صادق و لا يتكلم بالكذب:

رومية الأصحاح 9 العدد 1 
[Q-BIBLE] 
أَقُولُ الصِّدْقَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ لاَ أَكْذِبُ وَضَمِيرِي شَاهِدٌ لِي بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: 
[/Q-BIBLE]

 
كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 11 العدد 31 
[Q-BIBLE] 
اَللَّهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، يَعْلَمُ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَكْذِبُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

 
غلاطية الأصحاح 1 العدد 20 
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَالَّذِي أَكْتُبُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ هُوَذَا قُدَّامَ اللهِ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَكْذِبُ فِيهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

 
تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 7 
[Q-BIBLE] 
الَّتِي جُعِلْتُ أَنَا لَهَا كَارِزاً وَرَسُولاً. الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ وَلاَ أَكْذِبُ، مُعَلِّماً لِلأُمَمِ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْحَقِّ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


اربع نصوص في رسائل مختلفة, واحدة منها هي رومية, نفس الرسالة التي قال فيها النص الذي ناقشناه اعلاه

الرسول بولس بالوحي الألهي يعلن انه صادق و لا يكذب

فهل فكرتك صديقي السائل فكيف يحلل كذبه و يرفضه؟ نقول ان الرسول بولس رفض الكذب و ما يذكره المعترض ليس اكثر من تقطيف نصوص

لنرى الأن ما هو التعليم الكتابي على لسان بولس بخصوص الكذب:

الرسول بولس ينتهر و يعلم رفض الكذب و عدم ممارسته و طرحه تماما

أفسس الأصحاح 4 العدد 25 
[Q-BIBLE] 
لِذَلِكَ اطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمُ الْكَذِبَ وَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالصِّدْقِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ قَرِيبِهِ، لأَنَّنَا بَعْضَنَا أَعْضَاءُ الْبَعْضِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 
كولوسي الأصحاح 3 العدد 9
[Q-BIBLE] 
 لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، اذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ اعْمَالِهِ، 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 
رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 3 العدد 14 
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ غَيْرَةٌ مُرَّةٌ وَتَحَّزُبٌ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، فَلاَ تَفْتَخِرُوا وَتَكْذِبُوا عَلَى الْحَقِّ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


فكيف للسائل ان يقول ان الرسول بولس يدعوا للكذب؟
ها هو يعلم المدن ان تطرح الكذب, ان ترفض الكذب و ان لا يكذبوا البتة

يبقى هذا الموضوع وصمة عار على كل ما يتخذ من اقتطاف النصوص سبيلا للطعن بعقيدة الأخر

ردنا هذا لا يتعدى شرح نصوص الكتاب المقدس بصورة بسيطة مع دعمها بالتفاسير المعتمدة التي تؤكد ذلك
اضافة الى اثبات ان الرسول بولس صادق بحسب نصوص الكتاب المقدس و تعلميه للمسيحين بترك الكذب و طرحه عنهم.

بذلك بذلك نكون ردينا على اول افتراء وعدنا به بعد فترة الأعياد

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## emadjesus (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

سلام لكم


لا اجد كلمات لعبر بها عن قيمة المقال الاكثر من رائع والتحليل الدقيق ربنا يباركك ماى روك ويقوى خدمتك اكتر واكتر


[Q-BIBLE]Rom 3:4 حَاشَا! بَلْ *لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً*. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ».[/Q-BIBLE]


كذب الناس وعدم امانتهم وزيغانهم عن طريق الله لا يقلل من قداسة الله ولا يقلل من امانة الله ولا يقلل من عدل الله

واستشهد القديس بولس بكلمات المرنم حين قال:

[Q-BIBLE]إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ، وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ،لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ(مزمور4:51)[/Q-BIBLE]

وهذا يوكد ماقالة القديس بولس الرسول:

[Q-BIBLE]Rom 3:12الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعاً. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ

Rom3:23إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ الإِلهِ،[/Q-BIBLE]


ام النقطة اللى عليها الخلاف


[Q-BIBLE]فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ [/Q-BIBLE]


ويعرض فكرهم بلسانة قائلا:

لو كنت اكذب، وفى نيتى ان اكذبى هذا سيكشف بر الله، فلماذا ادان انا؟ ولماذا يتم اعتبارى خاطىء؟

ويوضح ان هذة هى اعتراضات الناس التى ينقلها بلسانة نيابة عنهم عندما يقول:

[Q-BIBLE]أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ[/Q-BIBLE]


سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

++شكراً للأخ الحبيب / My Rock  على هذا الشرح المتكامل 
++ ولعل فى ذلك التوضيح الجميل ، محفزاً للذين كتب عنهم بطرس الرسول  : [ .. كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس ، بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له ، كما فى الرسائل كلها أيضاً ، متكلماً عن هذه الأمور ، التى فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم ، يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين ، لهلاك أنفسهم ] ابط 3: 15- 16 . ++ فيكون محفزاً لهم ، لكى يهتموا بالفهم العميق وغير السطحى ، ولا يكتفوا بكلمة مقتطعة من هنا وهناك ، بل يفحصوا الإنجيل كوحدة واحدة متكاملة ، لأن :  الروح يحيى ، وأما الحرف فيقتل  .
++ وأكرر شكرى ، متمنياً أن تجود علينا بالمزيد .


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

شكرا اخي الحبيب ماي روك على هذه التوضيحات الرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

شكرا على الشرح ولكن اذا رجعنا للترجمات الاخرة نجد النص اكثر وضوح 


الترجمة العربية المشتركة
وإذا كانَ كَذِبي يَزيدُ ظُهورَ صِدقِ الله مِنْ أجلِ مَجدِهِ، فَلِماذا يَحكُمُ عليٍ الله كما يَحكُمُ على الخاطِئِ؟


ترجمة الحياة
وَلكِنْ، إِنْ كَانَ كَذِبِي يَجْعَلُ صِدْقَ اللهِ يَزْدَادُ لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ بِاعْتِبَارِي خَاطِئاً؟ 


الكاثوليكية
ولكِن إِذا كانَ كَذِبي يَزيدُ ظُهورَ صِدْقِ اللهِ مِن أَجْلِ مَجْدِه، فلمِاذا أُدانُ أَنا بَعدَ ذلك كما يُدانُ الخاطِئ؟ 


الترجمة البولسية
 ولكِنْ، إِنْ كانَ بكَذِبي قدِ ازْدادَ صِدْقُ اللهِِ بَيانًا لِمَجْدِهِ، فلِمَ أُدانُ أَنا بَعْدُ كخاطِئ؟ 


http://www.albishara.org/​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

ميرسى أوى يازعيم على التوضيح الأكثر من رائع 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## السيف (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

شكرا على التوضيح إللي كان لا بد منه ٌخواننا ليقرأوا بدلا من رشق الاتهامات الى بولس والينا بأننا نعبد بولس وغيرها مما رأيته في المنتديات


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

قدم لينا الاخ  اغريغوريوس تعليق جميل احب اضيفه هنا

قال بولس ( فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ ) (روميه 3: 7) ومن هذا يقول المعترضون ان بولس يشجع على الكذب ، خاصة اذا كان الموضوع في الكلام مع غير المسيحيين و اذا كان الهدف هو زيادة مجد الله .

***********الرد بنعمة الله ****************

كاتب هذه الشبهة لم يقرأ الفقرة في سياقها ، فاذا كنت دارسا لرسالة رومية ، واسلوب الرسول بولس في كتابتها ، ووضعت الفقرة كاملة في سياقها بدون اجتزاء وبتر مخلّ ، لاكتشفت ان بولس لا يقولها متكلما عن نفسه أو معبرا عن ارائه .

في هذه الفقرة من الرسالة الى رومية ، يكتب الرسول بولس بصورة حوار بينه وبين شخص (افتراضي) يهودي ، فبولس يحاول اقناع اليهودي انه لا فضل بينه (كيهودي بالولادة) وبين غير اليهودي ، فكتب هذه الفقرة في صيغة حوار ، وكانت هذه الكلمات من ضمن الاقوال التي قالها المعترض على بولس .


واليكم النص مع وضع باللون الاحمر اسم (بولس) للدلالة على ما هي اقوال بولس في الفقرة ، 
واسم ( المعترض ) للدلالة على اقوال المعترض على اقوال بولس .من الرسالة الى روميه الاصحاح 3

( المعترض ) اذا ما هو فضل اليهودي او ما هو نفع الختان.
(بولس ) كثير على كل وجه.اما اولا فلانهم استؤمنوا على أقوال الله.
( المعترض) فماذا ان كان قوم لم يكونوا امناء.أفلعل عدم امانتهم يبطل امانة الله.
(بولس) حاشا.بل ليكن الله صادقا وكل انسان كاذبا.كما هو مكتوب لكي تتبرر في كلامك وتغلب متى حوكمت
(المعترض) ولكن ان كان اثمنا يبيّن بر الله فماذا نقول ألعل الله الذي يجلب الغضب ظالم.( اضافة استدراك من بولس لكي لا يساء فهمه ) اتكلم بحسب الانسان.
(بولس) حاشا.فكيف يدين الله العالم اذ ذاك.
(المعترض) فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ.(بولس) أما كما يفترى علينا وكما يزعم قوم اننا نقول لنفعل السيآت لكي تأتي الخيرات.الذين دينونتهم عادلة
(المعترض ) فماذا اذا.أنحن افضل.
(بولس) كلا البتة.لاننا قد شكونا ان اليهود واليونانيين اجمعين تحت الخطية كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار ولا واحد. ليس من يفهم.ليس من يطلب الله. الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.
*********
ارجو من الأخوة المسلمين ان يبحثوا ويقرأوا في الكتاب المقدس ولا ينقلوا او يكرروا بغير فهم عن بعض المغرضين المدلسين .الكلمة ليست من اقوال بولس ، بل من اقوال معترض افتراضي يتكلم معه بولس في الفقرة ،فهو يكتب باسلوب شيق وكأن هناك حوارا بينه وبين شخص يهودي معترضا على كلامه .الاسلوب يتبعه الرسول بولس في فقرات اخرى كثيرة من رسالته الى روميه ، ادرس الرسالة وسوف تكتشف المزيد من الفقرات التي كتبها بولس بنفس الاسلوب .

مع تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## حمورابي (15 مايو 2009)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*ألأستاذ / My Rock 


بحث جميل وعمل رائع وشرح وافي . وكافي للموضوع ولو أنه واضح ولكن يريدون المراوغة *


----------



## ziz (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

شرح وافى ومشكور لاكن يبقى السؤال الاهم هنا 

كلام من هذا؟؟
كلام الله ام كلام الابن؟!
ام ليس من كلام الله ؟!


----------



## الروح النارى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*شـــــــكرااا*
*أخى الغالى*
*رب المجد يباركك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*ياخ سيز مفيش حاجة اسمها كلام الله ولا كلام الابن انت المواضيع داخلة فى بعض خالص
ياعزيزى الكتاب المقدس هو فكر الله وبولس الرسول هنا يعرض اعتراضات انسان غير مؤمن ويدخل معاه فى حوار بطريقة رائعة
ويرد عليه بفكر الله وبفكر روح الله اللى بيسوق كتبة الوحى ليكتبوا فكر الله 
*


----------



## ziz (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*



شمس الحق قال:


> *ياخ سيز مفيش حاجة اسمها كلام الله ولا كلام الابن انت المواضيع داخلة فى بعض خالص
> ياعزيزى الكتاب المقدس هو فكر الله وبولس الرسول هنا يعرض اعتراضات انسان غير مؤمن ويدخل معاه فى حوار بطريقة رائعة
> ويرد عليه بفكر الله وبفكر روح الله اللى بيسوق كتبة الوحى ليكتبوا فكر الله
> *



يعنى الانجيل كلام الله ولا فكر الله؟!

ده اللى يتكلم فيه 

الانجيل اللى اعرفه انه كلام الله انزله على سيدنا عيسى كما التوراه هى كلام الله انزله على سيدنا موسى 

وكلام بولس "جميل ماشى "لاكن ده مش جزء من الانجيل

بمعنى اصح ان كان هذا جزء من الانجيل يبقى التلمود جزء من التوراه لان اليهود يقولون ايضا انه فكر الله


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*ياعزيزى انت هنا لكى تسمع مايؤمن بيه المسيحين من خلال فكر مسيحى سليم وليس كما تعتقد سيادتك 
ملناش دخل بيه
كلمة الله= فكر الله

**ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺮﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ 4:12 Arabic: Smith & Van Dyke
لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وامضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة افكار القلب ونياته. *​*وباليونانى لوغوس
**1) of speech*
*a) a word, uttered by a living voice, embodies a conception or idea*
*b) what someone has said*
*1) a word*
*2) the sayings of God*
*3) decree, mandate or order*
*4) of the moral precepts given by God*
*5) Old Testament prophecy given by the prophets*
*6) what is declared, a thought, declaration, aphorism, a weighty saying, a dictum, a maxim*
*c) discourse*
*1) the act of speaking, speech*
*2) the faculty of speech, skill and practice in speaking*
*3) a kind or style of speaking*
*4) a continuous speaking discourse - instruction*
*d) doctrine, teaching*
*e) anything reported in speech; a narration, narrative*
*f) matter under discussion, thing spoken of, affair, a matter in dispute, case, suit at law*
*g) the thing spoken of or talked about; event, deed*
*2) its use as respect to the MIND alone*
*a) reason, the mental faculty of thinking, meditating, reasoning, calculating*
*b) account, i.e. regard, consideration*
*c) account, i.e. reckoning, score*
*d) account, i.e. answer or explanation in reference to judgment*
*e) relation, i.e. with whom as judge we stand in relation*
*1) reason would*
*f) reason, cause, ground*
*3) In John, denotes the essential Word of God, Jesus Christ, the personal wisdom and power in union with God, his minister in creation and government of the universe, the cause of all the world's life both physical and ethical, which for the procurement of man's salvation put on human nature in the person of Jesus the Messiah, the second person in the Godhead, and shone forth conspicuously from His words and deeds.*


----------



## Critic (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*اكثر من رائع *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك يا استاذنا الزعيم*


----------



## داعي البشارة (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

My Rock قد نسب النص (*Rom 3:7*) إلى بولس, وبين أنَّ المقصود منه غير ظاهره, بينما إغريغوريوس قد نسب النص (*Rom 3:7*) إلى معترض يهودي افتراضي, وذلك قوله:"الكلمة ليست من اقوال بولس، بل من اقوال معترض افتراضي يتكلم معه بولس في الفقرة". *فماهذا التضارب في الأقوال؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*




داعي البشارة قال:


> my rock قد نسب النص (*rom 3:7*) إلى بولس, وبين أنَّ المقصود منه غير ظاهره, بينما إغريغوريوس قد نسب النص (*rom 3:7*) إلى معترض يهودي افتراضي, وذلك قوله:"الكلمة ليست من اقوال بولس، بل من اقوال معترض افتراضي يتكلم معه بولس في الفقرة". *فماهذا التضارب في الأقوال؟*​


* إقرأ الآيه التى بعدها مباشرة لتفهم 
"أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ». الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ. "
فهذا هو كلام بولس الرسول ان هذه افتراءات الناس عليه.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*



داعي البشارة قال:


> my rock قد نسب النص (*rom 3:7*) إلى بولس, وبين أنَّ المقصود منه غير ظاهره, بينما إغريغوريوس قد نسب النص (*rom 3:7*) إلى معترض يهودي افتراضي, وذلك قوله:"الكلمة ليست من اقوال بولس، بل من اقوال معترض افتراضي يتكلم معه بولس في الفقرة". *فماهذا التضارب في الأقوال؟*​



*صراحة ، هذه أغبى مشاركة قرأتها في حياتي !!!!
سامحني فأنا اقول الحقيقة


فواحد نسبها للقديس بولس لأن القديس بولس هو كاتب الرسالة وهو المتكلم فيها
والآخر نسبها الى معترض يهودي قد نقل كلامه القديس بولس !!!!!!!!


فهى إفتراضية على لسان المعترض ونقلت إلينا على لسان القديس بولس الرسول 


يعني مثال بسيط لما نلاقي في القرآن كلام منسوب الى عيسى يبقى عيسى هو المتكلم ولا إله القرآن ؟؟
يعني لو واحد جه وقال : عيسى قال ...
والآخر قال : " قال الله : .... " هل هذا تضارب ؟؟؟

شفاك الله و عفاك !!!
*​


----------



## داعي البشارة (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*Molka Molkan*, كنت أتمنى أن تتكلم بالحسنى, ويبدو أنك_ ويا للأسف _لا تقدر على ذلك, وقد قيل: كل إناء بما فيه ينضح!!

أمَّا بالنسبة لمداخلتي, فأنا أقرُّ أني وقعت في لَبس أدَّى إلى فهم خاطئ, وأنا أتراجع عن مداخلتي, ووقع اللبس لدي عندما ظننت أنَّ (my rock)  ينسب النص إلى بولس نفسه, وليس ليهودي مفترض.

أما بالنسبة لمثالك, فلا دخل له بما ظننت به.

وأرجو أن تكون ملتزما بحسن الخطاب في تعليقاتك المقبلة.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*



كنت أتمنى أن تتكلم بالحسنى, ويبدو أنك_ ويا للأسف _لا تقدر على ذلك, وقد قيل: كل إناء بما فيه ينضح!!

أنقر للتوسيع...



فعلا ، انا لا اقدر ان اشتمك ولا اقدر أن اسكت عن الحق

فلم اسيء إليك بكلمة ولكن مشاركتك فقط وصفتها كما تعرف واظنك تتفق معي في انها بهذا الشكل تعتبر غبية جداً







أمَّا بالنسبة لمداخلتي, فأنا  أقرُّ أني وقعت في لَبس أدَّى إلى فهم خاطئ, وأنا أتراجع عن مداخلتي, ووقع  اللبس لدي عندما ظننت أنَّ (my rock)  ينسب النص إلى بولس نفسه, وليس  ليهودي مفترض.

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا مشكلة ، ولذلك أطالب الكل بنقد أفكارهم للتأكد منها قبل نشرها





أما بالنسبة لمثالك, فلا دخل له بما ظننت به.

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا تحاول أن تقل هذا الكلام مرة أخرى ، فكلامي أثق في دقته بقدر ما اثق اني على قيد الحياة !





وأرجو أن تكون ملتزما بحسن الخطاب في تعليقاتك المقبلة.

أنقر للتوسيع...



لن أسيء إليك أبدا 
بل لفكرك بالنقد

*


----------



## داعي البشارة (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*

*Molka Molkan, شكرا لك.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟*



داعي البشارة قال:


> *molka molkan, شكرا لك.*​



*
العفو عزيزي ، و إن كانت كلماتي قد فُهم منها المسبة فأنا اتأسف لك على سوء التوجيه مني بوضوح*


----------

